# 1964 Tempest interior parts



## 646904GTO (Feb 10, 2008)

So I bought a really nice 64 Tempest post car. I want to do some interior work but am finding Tempest stuff hard to find retro. The door skins are new but are for a Lemans/GTO because they have carpet down at the bottom and the Tempest were all vinyl. Also the visor are single pin meaning they don't hang on the rear view mirror bracket so neither the visor has a pin or the bracket has a socket for them. I can buy all the Lemans/GTO stuff but I really want to keep it the base model it is. Although some one did install a Saginaw 4 speed in place of the 3 speed tree, it still retains the 215 Pontiac 6 cylinder engine. I have looked atAmes and I can only assume if they don't offer the stuff neither would OPG, Paddock, year one, etc thanks 
Mike


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Post car interiors are hard to find. My suggestion would be to call Legendary Legendary Auto Interiors they will do some custom work. I toured a custom rod and restoration shop yesterday who has in-house interior fabricators and the work is fantastic. Interiors.html It would prabably be more expensive than Legendary but these guys use leather, suede, vinyl, etc to make stock looking seats with modern materials and comfort.


----------



## FNG69 (Nov 15, 2009)

I was going to suggest calling Ames and seeing if you could special order panels without the carpet except for the fact the patterns between Tempest @ GTO are totally different, but not sure how many people would really notice it if the carpet @ chrome molding wasn't there. Good Luck


----------



## 646904GTO (Feb 10, 2008)

The guy I bought the car from put GTO panels on the doors...but he didn't have the chrome strip that separates the vinyl and carpet, let alone the different pattern. Who would have thought that one couldn't buy the standard stuff. :shutme


----------

